# oyster ideas



## the crusty barnacle (Jun 25, 2010)

I purchased a sack of oysters for a get together this weekend. We didnt go through all of them any suggestions besides garlic and butter. over the fire.


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

stick with what you have---------- you cant beat it


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

wrapped in bacon!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*fry*



reeltimer said:


> wrapped in bacon!


x2, then skewer with toothpick, roll in zatarains and deep fry.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Oysters*

I bought a 100 lb. sack yesterday. What I don't eat on the half shell of grilled a la Gilhooleys I shuck and freeze for the summer months. They are great fried. I make a poboy with oysters, shrimp and fish. Just fry and put them hot in a toasted bolillo with tartar sauce, shredded lettuce and sliced tomatoes. Man they are great-plus they're good for your love life!!!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*THATS NOT TRUE.....*

I ate a half dozen the other day, and only 3 of them worked!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

How much does a sack cost appx?


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

$26 here in rockport.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

if i had a party yestuhdee........ i'd be droppin' an oyster in every bloody mary i'd be drinkin' this morning





'til they're gone!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Never heard of freezing oysters, always thought it was an eat'em or lose'em situation. What do you do to freeze them? Anything special?


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I just put them in zip lock back and roll up and freeze works fine


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Oyster stew milk butter season to taste


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Great ideas for smoked and charbroiled oysters on the grilling forum Beau


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

mywifeshusband said:


> Oyster stew milk butter season to taste


yep, maybe with a few small potato chunks and some parsley


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

some ideas


----------



## BigEasy (May 21, 2009)

http://www.oysterlover.com/recipes.html

The oyster soap with brie cheese is to die for.

This site used to post a bunch more recipes but I see they are now selling a cook book.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they freeze fine just freeze them in their nectar and squeeze all the air out

can't beat oysters Rockefeller tho

gumbo
stew

there is a recipe that you lay the shucked oysters on a bed of cracker meal and butter and cover w cream and more crackers and bake that is really good,..........oyster pie ?


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

in their own juice in ziplocks. We do several gallons a year with out any issues


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bring those nasty slimers over here and I will dipose of them in a proper manner...


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

For some reason I never used to like raw oysters. Now I cannot get enough of them with some good red spicy sauce. Taste buds change I guess.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I like to make Clams Casino, but Oyster Casino works great too. This is my recipe I modified from a couple different ones.

4 tbsp. diced shallot
4 tbsp. diced red bell pepper/poblano pepper
2 tbsp. diced celery
6 tbsp. butter
1 tbsp. olive oil
2 tbsp. dry vermouth
1 tsp. hot sauce
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp. lemon juice 
1 to 2 cups panko
2 cloves minced garlic
4 to 6 slices thick bacon

Cut the bacon in quarter inch pieces and fry until fairly crispy, but not totally because it gets baked later. Remove with slotted spoon and set aside.

Fry the shallot, peppers and celery in 1 tbsp. butter and olive oil. Add vermouth and turn heat down. Add lemon juice, hot sauce, and worcestershire. Add some of the reserved oyster or clam juice after shucking.

Melt the remaining butter and add the garlic, wait a couple minutes and add the panko. Add the sauteed veggies and bacon and mix it all together. You want the breading to be moist, but not wet so adjust accordingly by adding more butter or bread crumb - usually bread crumb. 

Place a good size teaspoon or so on a cherrystone clam or oyster. Bake in the oven at about 350 until you start seeing the breading turn brown and start to sizzle a little. I usually get 2 to 3 dozen out of this. Don't overcook. 

Let me add to put some crinkled up aluminum foil on the pan so they don't tip over. You can also make a bed of rock salt.

These go fast. They are fantastic.

Tate


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*Oysters*

If still in shell. Place on grill over medium fire until shell cracks. Take off and crack open the rest of the way and eat with cocktail sauce. This method steams the oyster in its natural fluids. My favorite.


----------

